# Toe rail???



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I am considering a fly line toe rail for my Mud Minnow. Any pros/cons I need to consider? Also, what are some material suggestions for a DIY job?
Thanks


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

for a cheap diy you might consider a few pieces of 1/2 pvc capped on both ends then screwed down to the deck :-/


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

How long are you thinking they need to be? Some kind of plastic board cut into a strip about 1.5" maybe. You can buy starboard at West Marine.. This might sound crazy, but I think I'd check a local restaurant supply co. to see how large they make cutting boards? Cut it down, use a round-over bit on a router for the top edges.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Two strips of 1/4 ply epoxied together in the shape you want. Shape edges, then coat the whole thing in epoxy. Fair if needed. Paint color du jour and install.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Exterior PVC trim, many shapes and sizes
available at the local home improvement store.
Flexible, can be cut or shaped with standard power tools
waterproof, no rot, cheap...


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Appreciate the ideas fellas. Definitely gives me some research to do.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Exterior PVC trim, many shapes and sizes
> available at the local home improvement store.
> Flexible, can be cut or shaped with standard power tools
> waterproof, no rot, cheap...


dang why didnt i think of that :-/ bretts right though... i'd go to lowes or home depot as they have a lot of plastic house trim pieces that can be shaped pretty easy


----------

